# My New GTR



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

ive always preferred black when i was buying mine just couldnt find one ay all, lovely car.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

It is actually midnight purple But the photo's do look black


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice car mate wheels are lovely


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, Very Nice! 

Do I spot a GTS/GTSt in the first pic?

Enjoy!!

Dave


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Demon Dave said:


> Very, Very Nice!
> 
> Do I spot a GTS/GTSt in the first pic?
> 
> ...


And a Pulsar


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

And a Citroen AX !!


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

The GTS is my mates, the Pulsar is mine and the AX is next doors . I think the neighbours hate me finishing work 4am and leaving The GTR to idle for 3 mins. Never mind


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

"I think the neighbours hate me finishing work 4am and leaving The GTR to idle for 3 mins"

I would hate you too if I were your neighbour.
If you drive the last few miles slowly it is pretty pointless too.

BTW - Very nice 33.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## AlexSilver32GTR (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw this motor at watlington garage. I bought by 32gtr from Ray about 4months. Nice bloke.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Didnt you turn up as i was buying it? A silver r32 Turned up


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice lookin GTR my friend, very nice indeed.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

pulsar looks nice too


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers Pulsar's gone now


----------



## AlexSilver32GTR (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes I did, Ray said someone was interested. Do you know what if anything on your car is OSGIKEN? I didnt get much of a chance to look round it. Nice motor.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

AlexSilver32GTR said:


> Yes I did, Ray said someone was interested. Do you know what if anything on your car is OSGIKEN? I didnt get much of a chance to look round it. Nice motor.


I am unsure about anymods done, i think it has the ohlins suspension though.


----------



## 96GTRman (Dec 22, 2005)

almost identical to mine, midnight purple plate is '96 GTR' and same wheels accept mine are alloy. 

been lowered just abit the same as yours by the look of it. 
ps i am in australia.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

96GTRman said:


> almost identical to mine, midnight purple plate is '96 GTR' and same wheels accept mine are alloy.
> 
> been lowered just abit the same as yours by the look of it.
> ps i am in australia.



Got any pic's of your's mate?


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]

A few more pic's


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

hi mate 

its lionel , seen ur R`s gone now mate , hows that new toy , il be down soon i hope and il popin befor i go back home 

car looks very nice buy the way 


cheers Lionel.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

AlexSilver32GTR said:


> I saw this motor at watlington garage. I bought by 32gtr from Ray about 4months. Nice bloke.


I bought my 34 from Ray. He is a very honest trader.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)




----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)




----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like someone else got their Skyline from the lovely people at NICENEWCAR !!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

got the same rims on my R32


----------



## iketea25 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice car.........


----------

